# Neighbors grass creeping into mine. What type of grass?



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

Can anyone identify the type of grass that my neighbor has that slightly creeps into my lawn (left side of the photo)?


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

Zoysia? Hard to tell from photos sorta looks like winter dormancy too


----------



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

I was thinking it was a warm season grass as well, as it went dormant weeks ago, before the weather here in the midwest really dropped down.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Probably Zoysia.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Definitely mostly zoysia creeping over. Looks like I see some scraggly bermuda too. I've got plenty of both in my backyard. It really weakens compared to the zoysia in the winter. I will try the Pylex route next year, as it harms zoysia along with bermuda.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

that is a fairly small area, but its densely infested. might want to consider killing it off with Glyphostate in late summer and reseeding. that would reset the area and from there you can maintain with suppressing treatments.


----------



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

macattack said:


> Definitely mostly zoysia creeping over. Looks like I see some scraggly bermuda too. I've got plenty of both in my backyard. It really weakens compared to the zoysia in the winter. I will try the Pylex route next year, as it harms zoysia along with bermuda.


Yeah, that bermuda looks terrible, and it's in other spots of my lawn as well. This almost makes me want to do a full renovation. I've never heard of Pylex, but after some Googling, it seems expensive. Any other alternatives? Someone said Tenacity harms zoysia.


----------



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> that is a fairly small area, but its densely infested. might want to consider killing it off with Glyphostate in late summer and reseeding. that would reset the area and from there you can maintain with suppressing treatments.


Thanks for the reply. My only hesitation is that it would look a bit awkward with one big patch of 100% fescue, as the rest of my yard seems to be only like 90% fescue, and 10% other grass that I don't know enough to identify (definitely some small Bermuda and zoysia spots mixed in), so I almost want to do a full renovation. But maybe if I keep overseeding yearly, it'll get better. It's my first year owning this house, and the previous owners didn't take care of the lawn.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

andynewk said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > that is a fairly small area, but its densely infested. might want to consider killing it off with Glyphostate in late summer and reseeding. that would reset the area and from there you can maintain with suppressing treatments.
> ...


Once the whole lawn is dead, you can act confused about what happened... "Oh well, guess I have to renovate everything. Good thing I bought all this extra seed and Peat Moss for that small area of Zoysia." :bandit:


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

The Pylex route is costly, but less work, and you will be fighting that bermuda even after glyphosate. Its really hard to get rid of, and will be coming over from the neighbors yard. I'd price out the cost of seed, glyphosate and fertilizers, etc for full reno. Way easier to just spray the yard three times, and keep a green lawn than complete renovation. I've got much more area than this to battle, maybe 2000 sq ft. Depends on what your desired result is. If you have time and energy for complete renovation thats awesome. I'd just kill off the small area and reseed. It will always be under attack though.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

A strong fertility program, combined with a suppressing herbicide can yield satisfactory results. triclopyr can kill or suppress Bermuda and zoysia. It is cheaper than Pylex.

Another thing you can do is mow that section low as the first frost is approaching in the fall. The warm season grass will go dormant and stop growing. Then raise the mowing height to hide the brown grass. It won't be as noticeable during the winter.

You could also plant a tree :lol:


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I might do a focused approach on the small area this Spring with some of the applications suggested in this prior thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21427&hilit=Bermuda+supression. You should see some changes by mid-to-late August and if you're not happy then you're in the best season to renovate.

Just another opinion... good luck!


----------



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

Old Hickory said:


> I might do a focused approach on the small area this Spring with some of the applications suggested in this prior thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21427&hilit=Bermuda+supression. You should see some changes by mid-to-late August and if you're not happy then you're in the best season to renovate.
> 
> Just another opinion... good luck!


Wow, this is a good post. Thank you!


----------



## andynewk (Nov 18, 2021)

macattack said:


> The Pylex route is costly, but less work, and you will be fighting that bermuda even after glyphosate. Its really hard to get rid of, and will be coming over from the neighbors yard. I'd price out the cost of seed, glyphosate and fertilizers, etc for full reno. Way easier to just spray the yard three times, and keep a green lawn than complete renovation. I've got much more area than this to battle, maybe 2000 sq ft. Depends on what your desired result is. If you have time and energy for complete renovation thats awesome. I'd just kill off the small area and reseed. It will always be under attack though.


Do you have experience using Pylex? How well does it work?


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

Kansas City area, are we sure that this isn't creeping bentgrass?


----------

